# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Rojin'in şarkısı Ne Diyor?

## bozok

*Rojin'in şarkısı Ne Diyor?*



*Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*’ın, demokratik açılım projesi kapsamında birer hafta arayla sanatçılar, yazarlar ve sinemacılarla yapacağı toplantılardan ilkinin *20 şubat 2010*’da, Başbakan’ın İstanbul’daki çalışma ofisinde gerçekleştirileceği açıklandı.

İlk toplantıya katılacak sanatçılar arasında; *Ajda Pekkan, Rojin, Sibel Can, Sezen Aksu, Mahsun Kırmızıgül, Ferhat Göçer, Orhan Gencebay, Müslüm Gürses, Ferdi Tayfur, Sertap Erener, Demet Akalın, Selda Bağcan ve Edip Akbayram* yer alıyor.

Daha önce *“Rojda”* adlı şarkıcının da toplantıya davet edildiği, ancak anılanın *PKK’lı bir militan için yazılan “Heval Kamuran”* (Yoldaş Kamuran) adlı yasaklı bir şarkıyı örgüt etkinliklerinde okuduğunun ortaya çıkmasına duyulan tepkiler üzerine isminin listeden çıkarıldığı öğrenildi.

PKK’nın Avrupa’da gerçekleştirdiği etkinliklerin vazgeçilmez ismi olan ve şarkılarının büyük çoğunluğu Türkiye aleyhine ifadeler içeren *şivan Perwer*’in de AKP milletvekillerince Türkiye’ye getirilmesi için yoğun gayret gösterildiği biliniyor. Bu hususu bir önceki yazımda irdelemiştim.

Toplantıya çağrılan sanatçılar arasında yer alan *Ajda Pekkan*, bir yıl önce Fransızca, İngilizce, Türkçe repertuarına bir de Kürtçe şarkı eklemek için, sıradan bir parça yerine neden illa da şivan Perwer’e ait *“Keça Kurdan” (Kürt Kızı)* adlı yasaklı bir şarkıyı seçme gereğini duydu?

Ajda Pekkan birilerinin oyununa mı geldi, yoksa reklamın iyisi kötüsü olmaz deyip gündeme gelmek için mi bu yolu seçti?

Bu ayrı bir konu.

“Güldünya” adlı bir kadının töre cinayetine kurban gitmesinin ardından, kadına yönelik şiddetin son bulması amacıyla 10 Mart 2009 günü İstanbul’da düzenlenen ve birçok sanatçının katıldığı “Güldünya şarkıları” konserinde sahneye çıkan Ajda Pekkan’ın, Kürt şarkıcı Aynur Doğan ile birlikte Kürtçe okuduğu şivan Perwer’e ait “Keça Kurdan” (Kürt Kızı) adlı şarkının sözleri neydi ve neden yasaklanmıştı?

İşte o şarkının çevirisinden bazı bölümler:

_“Kızlar, istiyoruz ki bizimle görüşmeye gelin,_
_Kızlar, istiyoruz ki bizimle savaşa gelin,
Hey hey biz Kürt kızlarıyız,
Savaşta arslanız, mertlerin umuduyuz,
Hey hey biz Kürtlerin gülleriyiz,
Başkaldırının setiyiz, 
Kürt kızı, kaldır başını!
Hani vatan, hani özgürlük?
Hani biz yetimlerin anası?”_

Konserin ardından, bu şarkı, içeriğine ve sözlerine dikkat edilmeden, Ajda Pekkan’ın sesi ve görüntüsüyle tüm ulusal televizyon kanallarında yayınlandı. Oysa şarkıcı Aynur Doğan’ın “Keça Kurdan” adı ile 2004’te çıkardığı kaset, sözlerinden dolayı, 26 şubat 2005 tarihinde Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından; _“Kürt kızlarının savaşmaya davet edildiği, yasadışı silahlı örgüt propagandasının yapıldığı”_ gerekçesiyle toplatılmış ve yasaklanmıştı.

Anlaşılıyor ki, şarkı Kürtçe olduğu için değil, içeriğinin yasalara aykırı olmasından dolayı toplatılmış. Ama o dönemde basın nedense bu ayrıntıyı görmek istememiş, *“Kürtçe şarkı yasaklandı”* diye manşet atmıştı.

Davetli listesinde adı geçen *Rojin*’i uzun uzadıya anlatmaya gerek yok.

şivan Perwer’in siyasi içerikli çoğu şarkılarını seslendiren biri. *TRT-6(şeş)’in yayına başladığı günlerde şivan Perwer’in yasaklı olan “Mihemedo” şarkısını devletin televizyonunda bile herkesin gözünün içine baka baka defalarca okuyan bir kişi.*

“Mihemedo” (Muhammed) adlı bir gencin öldürülmesi olayını konu alan Kürtçe şarkıda geçen *“Romi”* sözcüğü, Kürtler arasında öteden beri *“Türk”* anlamında kullanılmaktadır.

şarkıda geçen “*EskerÃª Romi”* ifadesi,*“Türk Askeri”* demektir.

Yine şarkıda geçen; “*Agir bikeve mala van Romiyan”* ifadesi, *“Ateş düşsün bu Türklerin evine!”* anlamındadır.

İşte, Rojin’in TRT-6(şeş)’te okuduğu şarkının bazı sözlerinin çevirisi:

“Loy loy... Muhammed yoldaş,
Muhammedimin bedeni dağların zirvesindeki simgedir anacığım,
Sevgilimin bedeni dağların zirvesindeki simge.
*Hey ateş düşsün bu Romilerin (Türklerin) evine.* 
*Muhammedimin bedenini darbelediler bu vahşiler.
Diyorlar ki, Romi (Türk) askerleri Muhammedimin yolunu kesmiş.
Haber verelim Diyarbakır'a ve Siverek'e,
Muhammedimizin intikamını alsınlar!”* 

Kürtlerin “Romi” kelimesini “Türk” anlamında kullandığını, şu anda TRT-6(şeş)’te program yapan Kürt yazar *Muhsin Kızılkaya* da, TRT-1’de katıldığı bir programda bizzat ifade etmiştir.

Ajda ve Rojin’den, demokratik açılım projesine katkı bağlamında nasıl istifade edileceği bilinmiyor. Ancak, her iki sanatçının seslendirdiği şivan Perwer’in örnek verdiğimiz siyasi amaçlı, halk arasında kin ve nefret hislerini uyandıran şarkılarının, vicdanları rahatsız etmesinin yanı sıra, toplumsal dayanışmayı da zedeleyeceği inancındayım.


*Sinan Sungur* / 23.3.2010 / Açık İstihbarat

----------


## heybe

Oda tvden alinti yapmişsin yazarken. açik istihbarat yok türkiyede malesef her bilgi ankaraya yerleşen cia sansüründen geçmek zorundadir.
uludag üniversitesi tarih bölümü öğrencisiyim.
Ayrica rumi türk aslerlerine denmez. 
Rumi gayri müslimlere denir rum kelimesinden türetilmiştir.

----------

